# JC Higgins Tandem



## prewardan (Feb 25, 2008)

Check this out. I don't know the exact year, but it is ALL original. Even the grips, seats and the tires with the red stripes. 

Any ideas on value?
What year?
Do you want to see more pics?


----------



## Frizzboom (Feb 28, 2008)

You probably shouldn't take any chances getting pictures of it.  Just carefully box it up and send it to me.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 28, 2008)

thats prob the funniest post i've seen in a while lmao


----------



## prewardan (Feb 29, 2008)

12 years ago, my wife cut her hand on this bike and she will not even look at it now. So, make me an offer and come and get it.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 29, 2008)

where are you located?


----------



## prewardan (Feb 29, 2008)

Houston, Texas.

I also have many others that need to go. 
From a Cresent from the 1800's to some from the 20's, prewar balloons, postwars and other unique bikes too.

What is your area of choice?


----------



## J.E (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm in the market for some prewar bikes.


----------



## prewardan (Feb 29, 2008)

*Prewars...*

I have at least 6 prewars. I can try and post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 29, 2008)

*prewars*

im interested as well and drooling in anticipation


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 29, 2008)

well Im going to enlist in the airforce in about a month and training is in TX so Im thinking that I might want to keep in contact about a bike or two


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm curious too!


----------



## prewardan (Feb 29, 2008)

*Here is a taste...*

The Columbia in front is DIRTY but nice and complete. 
The ladies bike in back is prewar western flyer. it has primer paint and is otherwise nice. Notice the fender stay are curved.


----------

